# Tanto in Quilted Sapele



## Steve Smith (Dec 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 3, 2021)

Me like!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 3, 2021)

That’s a beauty!!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 3, 2021)

Are you selling or just trying to see how many phones and keyboards you can ruin with drool?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Steve Smith (Dec 3, 2021)

I just like seeing what I can do with a blade. What's bugging me now is I can't remember how I put the chamfers on my Tosa and Nakiri handle projects. Getting old blows.


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 3, 2021)

Beautiful match made in… the hands of an artist... Great marriage of wood and metal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 3, 2021)

What an absolute beauty! Had not seen quilted Sapele before -- strikingly wonderful! Chuck


----------



## Steve Smith (Dec 4, 2021)

I heard the Chinese were buying up most of the quilted sapele veneer. I bought some from B&B Rare Woods in CO. Finding it in lumber form is rare. These highly figured pieces I bought from Berea Hardwoods about 20 years ago as turning squares. Several years ago I bought this at a local lumber store. Only time I ever saw them sell it and at $15/bd ft it seemed a bargain. pommele sapele

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Dec 21, 2021)

Impeccable bevels. Top-notch work.


----------

